# so excited!!! Tropheus duboise order



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Just ordered 15 tropheus duboisi. They are going in 135 gallon. About 1.5-2 inch ea. 2nd time i ordered from livefishdirect. Was happy last time but some of the 1 inch fry didnt make it after a few weeks. No water issues but too small i think. Now they are bigger. Anyways i look forward to Tuesday.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

you should maybe try and spell it a bit better , before you keep them ?? lol

Google

just a thought..


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

dude, one letter off, 

Nice looking fish joker, can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

For a Belgian who moved to Canada about 5 years ago my English is pretty damn good. How's your Dutch juice? Yes, exactly my point!!!


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

JUICE said:


> you should maybe try and spell it a bit better , before you keep them ?? lol
> 
> Google
> 
> just a thought..


was this called for lol?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Baby Duboisi are awesome....little tiny fish black with white polka dots. I had a spawn when I kept them and I just left the fry in the tank to fend for themselves amongst a group of 25 tropheus. A few did survive by hiding in the holey rocks. Pretty cool when I saw them peek out one day...cute as can be.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

joker1535 said:


> For a Belgian who moved to Canada about 5 years ago my English is pretty damn good. How's your Dutch juice? Yes, exactly my point!!!


hey take it easy !! was just pointing it out ..

ive had trophs before here is one


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

crap I would have orderd with you!!!

next i guess


----------



## AfricanCichlids (Sep 13, 2010)

beN said:


> crap I would have orderd with you!!!
> 
> next i guess


he says order coming teusday, livefishdirect packs same day as shipping, should be able to still get in on it if he lets u


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

AfricanCichlids said:


> he says order coming teusday, livefishdirect packs same day as shipping, should be able to still get in on it if he lets u


Don't incourage him... haha jk!
they're nice fishies


----------



## AfricanCichlids (Sep 13, 2010)

L!$A said:


> Don't incourage him... haha jk!
> they're nice fishies


I think I am just talking myself out of getting some


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

occell pbass though!!!!

so nice!!

id only get 3


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

Those are some cool looking fish. I should try a Tropheus tank some day


----------



## jdm_03 (Apr 22, 2010)

good luck with the duboisi! keep us posted


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

@ Ben: I can check if It's possible to add fish to my order. You want me to email them?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

joker1535 said:


> @ Ben: I can check if It's possible to add fish to my order. You want me to email them?


hmm..im going to pass this time.. but i just might start my group order in a cppl weeks. thanks anways joker!!!


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

My tropheus are on a fedex vehicle now. Pictures of my order coming soon.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

What's your tracking number? That way we can follow it too. JK


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

hp10BII said:


> What's your tracking number? That way we can follow it too. JK


lol

Its a good idea to have some bloat meds ready for down the road, incase you run into problems you have to have some on hand...


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

That fish has personality! Thanks for posting your pics, Ben. I look forward to seeing photos of Joker1535's new shipment. I hope that they all arrive safely.


----------

